# A little humor...



## Lisa (Mar 15, 2006)

70-year old Fr. Nick went for his annual   physical. All of his tests came back with normal results.

            Dr. Smith said, "Father, everything   looks great physically. How are you doing mentally and emotionally? Are you   at peace with yourself and do you have a good relationship with God?"

            Father replied, "God and me are tight.   He knows I have poor eyesight, so he's fixed it so that when I get up in the   middle of the night to go to the bathroom, "poof' the light goes on,   when I'm done, "poof' the light goes off!"

            "Wow!" commented Dr. Smith,   "That's incredible!"

            A little later in the day Dr. Smith called   Fr. Nick's wife. "Madam," he said, "Father is doing fine.   Physically he's great. But, I had to call because I'm in awe of his   relationship with God. Is it true that Father gets up during the night and   "poof! the light goes on in the bathroom and then when he is through   poof! the light goes off?"

Oh, my God! she exclaimed, "He is peeing in the refrigerator again!"


----------



## ppko (Mar 15, 2006)

nice I used to do the same thing lol


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 15, 2006)

Due to a mix up in urology, no apple juice will be served today.


----------



## ppko (Mar 15, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Due to a mix up in urology, no apple juice will be served today.


come on Bob I was thirsty:cheers:


----------



## hong kong fooey (Mar 15, 2006)

that was fuuny I heard that joke awhile ago but it's still funny.!


----------

